# Tillandsia ixioides



## mrhappyrotter (Dec 3, 2015)

Tillandsia ixioides

This is unfortunately not the fragrant variety of this species, but it's certainly lovely either way. I grow this "upside down" in the same conditions as my paphs and phrags, with regular (almost daily) misting, warm-intermediate temps, moderate humidity, and bright shaded light.

Usually the Tillies with stiff and silvery gray leaves like this prefer drier conditions, but this one seems to be very adaptable. It flowers regularly for me, at least once a year.

When I saw it was in bloom this year, I set it into a clay pot, oriented upright just for something different. The spike is very thin at the base, and thus it flops over. Again, I normally grow it upside down, so the spike can hang pendulously as it prefers.

I love the bright yellow color on these and the flowers are good sized for a Tillandsia.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 3, 2015)

Beautiful - but I'm a sucker for yellow flowers. Nice to see a Tillandsia with that color too.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 3, 2015)

Hmmm, a pendant tillandsia! It does have a lovely color.


----------



## Lanmark (Dec 3, 2015)

Great color!


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 5, 2015)

very interesting


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 10, 2015)

I didn't know there were yellow ones. but then again, I only know of one variety that is sold everywhere at the stores.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Dec 10, 2015)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I didn't know there were yellow ones. but then again, I only know of one variety that is sold everywhere at the stores.



It's probably Tillandsia ionantha or T. cyanea -- those are the two most common species. Yeah, Tillandsia is a fairly sizeable genus, lots of shapes and sizes as well as colors to choose from, and many of them grow well in the same conditions as slippers. Some are even fragrant!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm used to probably just one variety that is sold at flower shops.
Are the little "air plants" sold without any roots and pot also part of Tillan??


----------

